# Be cool to see some races.



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 19, 2012)

Think it would be pretty cool to see some outboard jet races like they use to do a few years back. Think there would be a nice turnout if they could be setup. Think it would be some good fun, unload the fishin gear and run what you got. Don't know what would be involved to get it started or if enough people would be interested to head up the prodject.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll second that.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe someone can get a little something together.

I would deffinetly come as long as its relatively close and Id prolly bring 3 to 5 boats for sure. 

We have 1 that we'd prolly race.
Its a 1752 Blazer fully rigged with a 150 Merc

Id be willing to help the day of it anyway I can but Id be lieing if I said I had the extra time to try to organize the event.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 23, 2012)

A guy set some up a Van Buren a couple years back and they talked like it went over well, but I think he's been to busy to set up another race since then.


----------



## lets fish salt (Jan 23, 2012)

thought you where talkiing about the big boys they just raced on lake george injuly but they where 454,500pro stack jet boats !!!! was really cool to see thatmuch "noz" an high-actain in one spot ! "lets fish salt"


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 23, 2012)

Been looking into it, looks like we'd need to aply for special use permit from the National Park service for $50. Then you'd need to get liability insurance for the day. Have to check around more but the first quote was $4000 for the day :shock: Might be able to get it for less some where else. Herad it was half that last time they did them so might get lucky and find insurance cheaper. 
Then you'd need to get an ambulance to moniter the event just in case the worse happened. Not sure if that would cost or if you could get them to volinteer. Pretty sure the water patrol would be mandatory. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have someone with a boat or 2 water for the day designated as a rescue crew. Probably be nice to have someone doing consetions, maybe hot dogs and burgers. Would need to have a porta-jon rented. Need someone to take entry fees and then you'd need some people to help with cleanup afterwards.
Alot of work, work wouldn't be to bad but covering cost would be the big thing. Might be able to get some of the local shops to help with sponsoring.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to run from the narrows to riverton on 11pt. some tight spots in that stretch, and a 25hp limit.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds awesome. I could likely provide a couple porta jons and my buddies boat shop would prolly help in someway for a little shout out or signage


----------



## riverracer (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Rude, Get ahold of Randy at Gator, he would be able to tell u what u would need to do . I have been trying to talk one of my friends here in building a track for boat racing !!! Do u think it would work ? wonder how many boats would show up ? He was asking me if it would be worth his time and money ?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 22, 2012)

Just seen on screamandfly in the jet section where rockdamage is looking for help to setup some races. He's the one guy that's managed to setup some races in Van Burnen before. Think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## riverracer (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Rude, If they do get some races setup in VB, someone needs to get ahold of us guys down here in Doniphan. The only time we hear about the races is after they have had them ......Are u going to make the polar bear run this year ? If Im not gone to work, I will try to be there !!!!


----------



## semojetman (Dec 26, 2012)

I hopefully hey get something together, i dont have my V8 boat built, but i will bring out my boat and watch, help, whatever is needed.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be sure to let you guys know if I find out any more about it. Not sure if I'm gonna make it down this year for the polar bear or not.


----------

